# Holiday Schedule for PCD



## miamiboyca (Jun 19, 2012)

My ED is scheduled to come into Brunswick on Nov 12th. I am not sure if that schedule will hold since the ship has a stop in NY and who knows how Sandy will impact the ports function. (they have other things to worry about now)

With that in mind, I fully expect my car to hit PCD some time in December (fingers crossed). 

So what is the holiday schedule for PCD? Does it close for an extended period during the holidays.


----------



## miamiboyca (Jun 19, 2012)

Just saw a thread started this morning. - Nevermind.


----------

